# This is why I park my car miles away from everyone else.



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

That is disgusting evil behavior........ I would be absolutely livid!

This is also why I park my cars far away from others too...... or try very hard to find an end spot in lots......or just sit in my car while the wife shops........


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

This was specifically targeted, so no parking setup (aside from private garage) was going to save this Model 3.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This was specifically targeted, so no parking setup (aside from private garage) was going to save this Model 3.


Possibly, but just maybe parking really far away makes them think about whether it's worth walking that far to do it.


----------



## Dale Gardner (Jul 1, 2017)

If you park away from other vehicles, you would be less susceptible to vandalism. A perpetrator generally would prefer to be inconspicuous (if they are trying to avoid detection), which is more difficult with an isolated car in the open, as opposed to being within the cover of a line of cars.



JasonF said:


> Possibly, but just maybe parking really far away makes them think about whether it's worth walking that far to do it.


I concur. Zero chance the lady in the video is going to walk any more than absolutely necessary, unless it is towards free cake and ice cream.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I us3d to park far till I came out twice and had someone parked next to me so close that I don’t know how they got out. Ppl can be ignorant point blank.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Midnit3 said:


> I us3d to park far till I came out twice and had someone parked next to me so close that I don't know how they got out. Ppl can be ignorant point blank.


For these special people....."ignorant" is a kind word my friend......I could think of a lot more accurate words to describe them.......but we will keep things family friendly here....


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Midnit3 said:


> I us3d to park far till I came out twice and had someone parked next to me so close that I don't know how they got out. Ppl can be ignorant point blank.


If you park close you risk people keying your car sneakily, or banging their door against it, or banging a cart into it, or rolling a cart into it, or just plan crashing into it while parking.

Far away, you risk some smartass parking 2" from your driver door to teach you a lesson for parking far away like you're better than everyone else, and maybe, if you park downhill from the rest of the lot, a cart rolling into your car if it's windy and you haven't parked close to an island (I usually do).

I'll take Option B.

And yes, that did happen. Someone parked a huge diesel pickup 2" from my door because I was parked far from everyone else at work. I just rolled my eyes and moved the car again, because at least it wasn't damage.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

@JasonF ......perhaps he was "getting even with the EV" by "rolling coal" on your car while it was parked.....small-minded people do such things....


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

VoltageDrop said:


> @ JasonF ......perhaps he was "getting even with the EV" by "rolling coal" on your car while it was parked.....small-minded people do such things....


Fortunately there's not enough room to do that in the parking lot at work without sending clouds of black smoke into one of the suites.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JasonF said:


> Possibly, but just maybe parking really far away makes them think about whether it's worth walking that far to do it.


I exclusively park far away whenever possible and only in corner spots always. I can attest that unfortunately it really doesn't stop anything. Often people like to park next to the car that's far away 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

One time many, many years ago I parked in the farthest corner of the lot away fromr the mall while I was in a movie. No cars around for several hundred yards in any direction.

We came out of the theatre and walked back to the car, to find every painted surface scratched down to metal: sides of all doors, hood, all fenders, top of trunk and hood. 

So parking away form everyone isn't a sure thing.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> So parking away form everyone isn't a sure thing.


I don't believe in the logic that if there's a nonzero chance of the car being vandalized parked far away, then it's better just to park close. That's only justification for not wanting to walk the distance. 

I also don't believe in the logic that parking far away makes a vandal mad enough to do serious damage for having to walk over there.

But, it does pay to be mindful, if you park far away, of what far away puts you close to or far from. For instance, if you park at the end of a parking lot close to an empty lot, or trees, or anything that hides the car, it will attract thieves and vandals, because they can do whatever they want without anyone seeing.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

JasonF said:


> And yes, that did happen. Someone parked a huge diesel pickup 2" from my door because I was parked far from everyone else at work. I just rolled my eyes and moved the car again, because at least it wasn't damage.


I was thinking "This is a job for Summon!" I don't use it very often so it's fun whenever I do.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

AutopilotFan said:


> I was thinking "This is a job for Summon!" I don't use it very often so it's fun whenever I do.


I don't have Autopilot or Summon. Good thing in this case, because it probably would have taken the mirror off.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Sometimes, parking far out in a parking lot doesn't help...  I think in this case the Fire guys wanted a close look at my 3.


----------



## Dale Gardner (Jul 1, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Sometimes, parking far out in a parking lot doesn't help...  I think in this case the Fire guys wanted a close look at my 3.


Where else would they park?  That thing is taking up like 14 spaces


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Quicksilver said:


> Sometimes, parking far out in a parking lot doesn't help...  I think in this case the Fire guys wanted a close look at my 3.


That's a great parking space! Nobody messes with firefighters. Especially vandals.


----------



## Dale Gardner (Jul 1, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Sometimes, parking far out in a parking lot doesn't help...  I think in this case the Fire guys wanted a close look at my 3.


That fire truck is so fat, when it parks at the grocery store, it is parked next to everybody


----------



## Protect1989 (Feb 22, 2019)

People have a herd mentality. That’s why when there’s a series of available doors everyone will be shoving their way through the one people are currently entering through rather than a non-used one. 

I parked my M3 In the back row of a parking lot with PLENTY of other spaces. We’re talking at minimum 9 to the left of me (and handicap parking to the right). Sure enough I come out and someone took the spot right next to me. Not parked like a dick or anything, just saw a car and went “well there’s plenty of room elsewhere but let me park next to this guy for no reason”. 

It’s like men’s urinal ediqutte. You don’t choose the urinal directly next to the other guy unless necessary and at least a one urinal buffer zone (or greater) when possible.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

JasonF said:


> That's a great parking space! Nobody messes with firefighters. Especially vandals.


My wife laughed and gave me a snarky look...said I deserved that since I was going out of my way to park away from everyone.


----------



## ticobird (Feb 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I exclusively park far away whenever possible and only in corner spots always. I can attest that unfortunately it really doesn't stop anything. Often people like to park next to the car that's far away 🤦🏻‍♂️


I would add an uphill criterion when possible to protect against wind blown or gravity powered carts.


----------



## groovetesla (Dec 20, 2018)

Protect1989 said:


> It's like men's urinal ediqutte. You don't choose the urinal directly next to the other guy unless necessary and at least a one urinal buffer zone (or greater) when possible.


----------

